
When You Should (and Shouldn’t) Accept Interview ‘Homework’ - pcvarmint
https://insights.dice.com/2018/05/15/interview-homework-growing-trend/
======
shams93
When I found myself applying for jobs that required homework I realized I had
been organzing my resume in an ieffective way that was presenting my skills in
too generic a light. When I went back and re-wrote my resume in a focused way
to highligh the skills that make me special I was able to avoid these.
Homework is fine when you're starting out but when you're on a very senior
level its pretty insane.

